

We sent 42000 Snapchats, collected the responses, and started a social contest - BinRoo
http://ranker.io

======
brb_compiling
[https://www.hackerleague.org/hackathons/api-hackday-
sf-2013/...](https://www.hackerleague.org/hackathons/api-hackday-
sf-2013/hacks/ranker)

